# How many days the hay smell persist?



## Pistil (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm very happy of the potency of my first grow but it still smell like hay and i'm in the second day of curing already. I jumped the paper bag phase because the plants was drying too fast and stems was very near to snap already but i'm following all the rest of the cure as the manual teaches

I'm wandering on how many days it will take to restore it's original skunk smell that it had before harvesting and if it's possible that this will not happen for some reason.  

I've read here and there some opinions but i would like to know your personal thinking about this, thanks in advance!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2012)

A whole 2 days :shocked: , IMO its a good couple weeks min.

I like it best when the jars have been sealed for about a month or more.

Also dont let it get bone dry, thats never good.

By the way grats on the harvest, seen your pics nice job.


----------



## Pistil (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah thanks!:cool2:  
I was yearning for a timeframe because i miss that superb skunk smell soooo much! Two weeks is feasible, i'll keep smelling:headbang2:


----------



## jesuse (Sep 15, 2012)

try lil shake of yer jars each day<< i felt this helpd when i had same problem with a big bang i grew out.
<<<<<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2012)

My daughter always tells me when I don't care for the aroma of some bud, "the best bud I ever had in my life tasted like hay smells".

We grow some pretty darn good Sens around these parts of the the country.  So I imagine it was some pretty danky dank dank reefer she was token' on.

Im sure it will change with time.  What really matters is the high, right?


----------



## Pistil (Sep 16, 2012)

3rd (whole) day of curing and the smell is already going better, i feel more relaxed and confident that i'll have the skunk smell back soon:aok: 

I keep the jars in a dark place and i'm gently pulling out all the weed from them once a day, repositioning and sealing it after 30 minutes.  Plus i open the jars once every 4/5 hours for few minutes.   Every time i do this i also smoke a little sample:stoned::stoned::stoned:

Seems everything is going good but, right, if i have to choose from aroma and potency i have no doubt i would choose potency


----------



## Pistil (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello, i would like to say that my jars have a very good smell now, just to inform the eventually people worried about the hay smell.

Honestly i have not had back the whole original skunk smell, but i've obtained a very intense flavor and a smell/potency that no one would be less than proud of it.  And yes, the hay smell totally vanished! (as half of the jars...)


----------



## xlimited (Nov 8, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> And yes, the hay smell totally vanished! (as half of the jars...)


LOL:icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah,,it vanished cause ya smoked it all.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, actually that's pretty correct :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2012)

:smoke1: :rofl:


----------



## notaburnout (Nov 8, 2012)

Patience always pays off.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah man, you're right.  I had _a bit_ of patience even this first time but next time i'll make it go way better...  hopefully:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

imo---you got hay smell cause you didn't trim enough of the leaves from the bud---once those flowers are exposed they will reek---nice to hear all went well for you


----------

